# LMDC - Interview List



## shahzaibbargatt (Oct 23, 2015)

LMDC will call how many students for interview?
Any rough guess?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Have heard that they call everyone.


----------



## shahzaibbargatt (Oct 23, 2015)

Has anyone recieved a call yet?

- - - Updated - - -

According to their newspaper advertisement they said that they will release a list of candidates to be called for interview on 10th.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

I just received a text today. My interview is on 11th.


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

I didn't get any message or call :/


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Whats your aggregate?


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

78


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

i also didnt get a call from lmdc


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Momina99 said:


> 78


Lol your aggregate is more than mine. Wait for their call/text.


----------



## sanaafzal09 (Sep 9, 2015)

Do they call Everyone for Interview?


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

sanaafzal09 said:


> Do they call Everyone for Interview?


That's what I've heard too. But i know someone who studies there. She told me that if you get short-listed for the interview, you will most probably get in so lets see.


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

khadijazafar said:


> I just received a text today. My interview is on 11th.


I just got a text. But is there any use of this interview? I mean is it just a formality or are there chances that one might get in.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

any chance of students having an aggregate of 53 %? i know its too low but what if we offer them donation?


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

maha321 said:


> any chance of students having an aggregate of 53 %? i know its too low but what if we offer them donation?


Heard there are. They ask for a lot of donation. Like 15lac. Not sure though.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Got shortlisted for BDS interview. Might not go.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

maha321 said:


> any chance of students having an aggregate of 53 %? i know its too low but what if we offer them donation?


You'll have to give them a heavy donation.

- - - Updated - - -



Futuresurgeon said:


> I just got a text. But is there any use of this interview? I mean is it just a formality or are there chances that one might get in.


The girl i know from LMDC said that if you get called, you most probably will get in. Just be confident. What's your aggregate btw?


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

maha321 said:


> any chance of students having an aggregate of 53 %? i know its too low but what if we offer them donation?


then you might get in but ask yourself this "is it worth it?"


----------



## shahzaibbargatt (Oct 23, 2015)

I also got a call and friend of mine with aggreagre 71 also got a call but she had applied on foreign seat also, so


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

khadijazafar said:


> maha321 said:
> 
> 
> > any chance of students having an aggregate of 53 %? i know its too low but what if we offer them donation?
> ...


69% :sob::sob: I have already started to study for fsc again but what's wrong in just going for the interview so I'll.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey you should really give it a shot. What if you get in?


----------



## shahzaibbargatt (Oct 23, 2015)

So u got called with 69%??


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

khadijazafar said:


> Hey you should really give it a shot. What if you get in?


Yes I'll go for it.  best of luck for you interview. Please let all of us how it went and all.


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

shahzaibbargatt said:


> So u got called with 69%??


Yes. :no_mouth:


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

Almost everyone is telling me that if you get called then there are chances of one getting in but with HEAVY donation.


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

Almost everyone is telling me that if you get called then there are chances of one getting in but with HEAVY donation.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Futuresurgeon said:


> Yes I'll go for it.  best of luck for you interview. Please let all of us how it went and all.


Thankyouu! Best of luck to you too. I will do.


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

khadijazafar said:


> Futuresurgeon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I'll go for it.
> ...


Hey! How did it go? What did they ask? :')


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Futuresurgeon said:


> Hey! How did it go? What did they ask? :')


LOL it was BS. The guy just asked me what my dad does and where i did my fsc/alevels from. And he goes like your agg. is low (its 76.8) and i wanted to laugh bc i know people with agg. of 60-70 getting in. Anyways he was like we'll let you know by sunday.


----------



## shaheryar harni (Nov 12, 2015)

I have admission confirmed bcz my agregate is 83.6....I also cleared interview and classes started on 1 DEC 2015 after 30th Nov Ceremony at 2nd rank Private medical college LMDC...:thumbsup:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

khadijazafar said:


> LOL it was BS. The guy just asked me what my dad does and where i did my fsc/alevels from. And he goes like your agg. is low (its 76.8) and i wanted to laugh bc i know people with agg. of 60-70 getting in. Anyways he was like we'll let you know by sunday.


I was contemplating on going or not just to see how much donation they would ask from me. Just to see for myself the corruptness of this college .


----------

